# Armor Skids on a new HS928 TA....some questions



## Zack1978 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I just received my order of Armor Skids to mount on my brand new HS928 TA (actually I used it once) and I need some help mounting them. I posted a new thread since my machine seems different than some older 928's. 
On my machine, not only are there holes in the side housing already, they are already threaded for bolts. The threads are actually on the inside of the side housing, and they are nuts welded to the inside of the housing. So my questions are......

1. Any idea as to what size bolt I need to thread into the housing? I assume that it would be an SAE size bolt?

2. Should I run the bolt in from the inside or outside? If in run it from the inside, then I will need a nut on the outside.

3. I see what people are saying about the need for a spacer of some sort to clear the back bolt of the scraper bar. I was thinking of just using some stacked washers, would that work?

4. On what height setting should I set the machine at when I bolt the Armor skids on? I was thinking of bolting them on with the machine in the medium height setting. I know people mentioned measurements from the ground, etc but it would seem to work fine if I bolted them on with the machine set at medium.

5. What type of bolts should I use? Galvanized? Stainless Steel?

Sorry for the litany of questions, I just want to do it right once and be done with it!


Thank you,
Zack


----------



## Zack1978 (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh and I spent way more than I should have! I ordered the Armor Skids directly from the company, when I could have ordered them from Home Depot for $17.00!!


----------



## bombidude (Jan 8, 2015)

Zack1978 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just received my order of Armor Skids to mount on my brand new HS928 TA (actually I used it once) and I need some help mounting them. I posted a new thread since my machine seems different than some older 928's.
> On my machine, not only are there holes in the side housing already, they are already threaded for bolts. The threads are actually on the inside of the side housing, and they are nuts welded to the inside of the housing. So my questions are......
> 
> ...


Zack.. I have the same machine and love it.. I believe the bolts are going to be metric actually. I would get stainless bolts..I bought the professional Honda skids and mounted them on the side of the housing.. But to mount yours a stack of washers would work yes. The bolts need to go from the outside in BC of the nut being welded on the inside.. I also set my skids on the medium setting and made some adjustments from there. You also must raise the rear ones all the way up BC if you don't they catch on the ground.. Good luck.. You will love it..


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

I think you'll find the threads in the housing are 10mm. Stainless bolts are preferred, adjust the shoe to medium setting. Stacked washers would be fine, stainless would be preferred. Bolt heads should be outside, make sure they are the right length so that they don't come through enough to interfere with the auger.

Edit: PS -- 10mm and 3/8" are so close in size that they might be confused with each other. However even though a 3/8" bolt might fit into a 10mm nut, it wouldn't be a precise fit and the threads would not be properly engaged. Stick with metric on this application.


----------

